# Autosleeper Duetto



## Paulwest55 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well third time lucky, my wife and I have been trying to get the right rig for getting a away but with my disability it's been tricky, first off was a 1987 autosleeper talisman but it had too many problems, one being the breaks failing on our first trip away a bit hair raising lol, but if we had stuck to the original plan to go up through llanberis and through snowdonia it would have been even more hair raising.
So we sold tess the Talisman, and bought a caravan, Bailey Pageant Imperial, it was nice, we got away a couple of times to sites, but you didnt have that spur of the moment thing that a motorhome/campervan gives you. So we have sold that too, and to day we took delivery of a 1995 Transit Autosleeper Duetto, and its great, no rust, just 31,000 miles and its got all we need on board. The one thing that is missing is the hand books, owners manual etc.....
So as we'll as saying hi to you all and introducing myself as a newbie, I would also like to ask advice if any one knows how to get any new owners manuals etc...
Can't wait to get away for our first real wild camping and will let you all know the out come of that long awaited trip.


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 9, 2012)

:welcome: Paul! :have fun:


----------



## caspar (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to Wild Camping! Re the handbooks, have you tried E Bay?


----------



## lotty (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site:welcome:
Good luck with your first trip :camper:


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like you've got a great van, really low mileage and the Duetta is a great conversion.  I've got an older transit Autohomes Frontier which its also totally brill and great to drive and get away in.  So happy camping and hope to see you at a meet, there are a couple of people on here with Duettas too :welcome:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Paul and welcome

Autosleeper. Nice.


----------



## paulmold (Oct 10, 2012)

Why not ask on the Autosleeper Owners Forum (not the Owners Club) I'm sure you'll get all the info you need there. Just google it, you'll find it.


----------



## Paulwest55 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Thanks for the welcome everyone.*



paulmold said:


> Why not ask on the Autosleeper Owners Forum (not the Owners Club) I'm sure you'll get all the info you need there. Just google it, you'll find it.



Thanks to you all for the welcome, and I shall check out the info cheers


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Paul :welcome::goodluck: and have:fun:


----------



## ivecotrucker (Oct 10, 2012)

Try phoning Autosleepers at Willersley & ask if Charles Trevelyan still works part time there. A real Gentleman & one of the original founders of the Company. He has ?probably retired by now but if not then try asking him (he used to know the whole product range inside out).
Our first 'truck' was a Duetto, hope you have as much fun as we did.


----------

